# Color Genetics Question



## PurpleSully5 (Jun 2, 2017)

The buck I have now is only producing black kids and light red buckskin kids. I want to add diversity to my herd. Do you think that adding this buckling would help add diversity when he is old enough to breed? Or would he produce more of the same with the does that I have? Thanks.
My does are light buckskin, black, dark gold (red) and I have a junior doe that hasn't been bred yet who is black swiss marked, possibly carrying chocolate (her sister was chocolate swiss marked).

Could this buckling produce anything other than solid black or buckskin with my does?
EDIT to add - my does do all have white markings, except for the junior doe. I'm only looking at the color/pattern, minus any white markings they have.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 3, 2017)

It looks and sounds like the buckskin pattern is strong on both sides. The pic of the kid looks red buckskin as well so I would expect more red buckskins if you use him. The dad and the dads mom in your pics look like incomplete buckskin type markings to me. Could also be more than one color pattern being represented so it is hard to tell. 

This year, every nigerian kid born here was a buckskin or chocolate buckskin, some with white. But I always keep the buckskins because I love them. Both my black and white does, the only ones bred this year that were not buckskin, had 3 and 4 buckskin kids.... the sires were all buckskins.


----------



## PurpleSully5 (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## PurpleSully5 (Jun 3, 2017)

Here is the buck that I used for this year's kids that were born. When he was a kid he had buckskin markings but he darkened up considerably right before he turned one year old.




Here are some mom and doe pictures...
MooMoo had 2 buckskin kids with white markings and a solid black kid (no white underbelly)




Freya (MooMoo's twin) had one black and one buckskin, both with white markings.




Caramel had a solid black baby (no white underbelly) with one or two little white spots.




As you can see, half the kids I'm getting are black. Even my red doe had a solid black kid. If I get the little buckling in my original post, how would his genetics change the colors I get from MooMoo, Freya and Caramel?


----------



## PurpleSully5 (Jun 3, 2017)

I almost forgot... This is my junior doe, Bambi - her sister is chocolate and tan. What colors could I get with Bambi and the little red buckling when they are ready to breed? Thanks.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 3, 2017)

She looks mostly swiss marked but the back half of her appears lighter. If she also has the buckskin pattern (which it looks like) then you will likely still get some buckskin. The swiss markings may come through and I would occasionally get solid black kids from my chocolate and buckskin pairings anyways, so you may get a solid colored kid either way. 

The buck with mostly black looks like he may have the swiss pattern as well, which could be why he darkened up so much.


----------



## PurpleSully5 (Jun 3, 2017)

Would crossing the little red buckling to any of my does (black and white, buckskin and white, red and white) produce chocolate or red kids? I wonder what the chances of getting chocolate buckskin (brown in the front and red or tan on the back) would be?


----------



## PurpleSully5 (Jun 3, 2017)

ok, so I've been researching and reading... looks like red is the most recessive of the B locus genes, then black. So, the only way I'll get red kids from any of my does is if they are carrying red and are crossed to a red. Chocolate is dominant to everything, so if I want chocolates I'll have to get at least a chocolate doe. I don't think I'll be getting the little red buckling. Without knowing what my does' second allele is other than black, it will be a gamble to buy the little red buckling. Thanks.


----------

